# Houston area Charity Fund Raiser BBQ Cook-off



## chef jeff tx (Mar 1, 2010)

Charity Fund Raiser BBQ Cook-off in D i c kinson, TX Benefiting the *Children's Brain Tumor Research Foundation*. 26-27 March.









*** Prize Monies will be awarded at 70% of total  entries per category after expenses, 30% of  entries will go to www.cbtrf.org.

*** Each team will be required to Donate $10 per spot  for the VFW Facilities. Some water and electricity will be available for use but it is suggested to be self  sufficient on electrical usage.

*1)* All entries must  be paid via Paypal to *[email protected]*  or by Mail No later than (5 days before) 
If paying by check, Send check to *Roger Robinson, 2702 8th Ave N. Texas City, TX 77590*
*** For payment via Paypal, please include 2.9% +  0.30 (See Chart)

*2)* The chief cook on  the team Must be a 2Cooler. Sign up at *www.2coolfishing.com*

*3)* Check in and Set  up will be on Friday, All teams must check in by 11:00 PM. 

*4)* Beef Brisket,  Chicken and Pork Spare Ribs must be inspected prior to seasoning. No  pre-cooked or salted meat will be allowed.  (Meat will be inspected between 5pm and 11pm)

*5)* Multiple Entries  are Allowed. But you must buy additional spots and make additional  donations to the VFW.
It is required that a Minimum of 10 pounds of Beef  Brisket is cooked per Paid Spot, Chicken, Pork Spare  Ribs, Beans, Potato Salad and Bloody Mary's are all optional.

** The number of entries on Chicken and Ribs cannot  exceed the number of Brisket entries paid for per  team.

*6)* All cooking must  be done with wood or wood substance, no Gas or Electric cooking'. (except for beans, and potato salad)**No holes or Dug Pits Allowed.

*7)* All food is to be  prepared on site.

*8)* A team consists  of a 2Cooler Chief Cook and whoever else you want on your team. 

*9)* Chief Cooks are  responsible for their team members, their guests and their cook sites. 

*10)* Only the food  being judged will be put in the provided container for judging, no  garnishes allowed. Any "contaminated"  containers turned in will not be judged. No  foil, no greenery, etc…

*11) Cooking teams must supply all their own  supplies, including trash maintenance/disposal.*

*12)* Judging times  will be posted at the park. An official cook off clock will be used to  facilitate judging activities. All food  samples will be requested (10) Minutes before the designated time, all  entries must be received at the judging area  before the designated time. 
** NO SAMPLES WILL BE ACCEPTED AFTER SET JUDGING TIME

*13)* Judging will be  on a Ten Point System, All Categories will be on first cut judging. No  Second Cuts.

*14)* Decisions of the  Committee Chairman and Judges are Final. 2Coolfishing.com, VFW  ****inson, cbtrf.com, and all cook-off  committee members and benefit committee members are Not Responsible for Any Loss, Damage, Injury or Illness that might or  possibly could occur during the contest or benefit.

**** Hospitality Award *** **100% of proceeds go to Benefit*
This division is Not Mandatory and it does not cost  the team any money. (Unless they want to donate that is..) Which ever team that would like to compete for the  hospitality award will be given an official collection jar for donations to go to the Children's Brain Tumor Research  Foundation. 
Which ever team that collects the most donations will  go the prize!


**** Chief Cooks Meeting at 9:00 AM Saturday March  27th.*

*Gates will Open at 9:00 AM on Friday Morning for  setting up. *
*All teams must have meat available for inspection  between 5:00 PM and 11:00 PM Friday Evening!!!!* 
           __________________
*Have you got what it takes?? Prove it!!! **2010 2Cool Cook  Off!!*


----------



## triplebq (Mar 2, 2010)

You cooking in it ?


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 2, 2010)

Not this time. My rigs are all gas fired and that's a no-no according to  the rules so I'm just spectating, may volunteer to judge.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well you will have to pay close attention to what the judges look for. For when you are smoking in the cookoff next year. I'm sure you will get some good food anyway.


----------



## triplebq (Mar 3, 2010)

Item #2 ~ is that free to sign up or is a membership fee ?


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 3, 2010)

Free. One of the best TX fishing & general goodtime BSin' sites on the world wide interwebz!


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have family in D ickinson might just be a good excuse to go visit. Where in Kingwood you at I used to work there a lot before I became a teacher.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 4, 2010)

Howdy, I'm up front by Kings Manor Elementary which is a New Caney school.


----------

